# News & Current Events > World News & Affairs >  S----- going down. Top of Drudge.

## kathy88

Help! Can't post link from phone. USA and China mobilizing near NK...

----------


## MelissaWV

Thinking this is what you wanted posted:

http://freebeacon.com/border-patrol/




> China has placed military forces on heightened alert in the northeastern part of the country as tensions mount on the Korean peninsula following recent threats by Pyongyang to attack, U.S. officials said.
> 
> Reports from the region reveal the Chinese People’s Liberation Army (PLA) recently increased its military posture in response to the heightened tensions, specifically North Korea’s declaration of a “state of war” and threats to conduct missile attacks against the United States and South Korea.
> 
> According to the officials, the PLA has stepped up military mobilization in the border region with North Korea since mid-March, including troop movements and warplane activity.
> 
> China’s navy also conducted live-firing naval drills by warships in the Yellow Sea that were set to end Monday near the Korean peninsula, in apparent support of North Korea, which was angered by ongoing U.S.-South Korean military drills that are set to continue throughout April.
> 
> North Korea, meanwhile, is mobilizing missile forces, including road-mobile short- and medium-range missiles, according to officials familiar with satellite imagery of missile bases.
> ...

----------


## kathy88

Yes, thank you!

----------


## Zippyjuan

Nothing on the news. CBS news earlier today:
http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-202_162-...r-north-korea/



> White House press secretary Jay Carney said Mondays the U.S. has not detected any military mobilization or repositioning of forces from Pyongyang to back up the threats from North Korean leader Kim Jong Un.

----------


## dannno

Why does China still support North Korea? Do they feel like North Korea is their retarded little brother or something?

----------


## torchbearer

http://worldnews.nbcnews.com/_news/2...e-threats?lite

----------


## torchbearer

> Why does China still support North Korea? Do they feel like North Korea is their retarded little brother or something?


maybe Kim pays tribute to China.

----------


## RockEnds

Well, that's less than good.

----------


## angelatc

It could mean only that China is using the military to stop a flood of immigrants from streaming into China should war break out.  What a horrible place the world is sometimes.

----------


## Uriel999

> It could mean only that China is using the military to stop a flood of immigrants from streaming into China should war break out.  What a horrible place the world is sometimes.


That was my first thought as well. I doubt China would go to war against the US over North Korea.

----------


## Dianne

My first thought is they are going over there to kill the "kid", who took over for his father... Rape and Pillage the country... steal all the gold.. wealth .. leave disaster and death...     You know... just typical United States stuff.

I've been reading for days that North Korea is getting ready to attack the U.S.    We all know that is bull$#@! ..    Just business as usual for the United States Mafia Government.

----------


## kathy88

This feels different. Something's off...

----------


## KingNothing

Drudge being drudge.

----------


## KingNothing

> This feels different. Something's off...




No?  Why?  It is the standard posturing.  America and China aren't going to go to war.  Ever.  North Korea is not going to commit suicide.  This is silly.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> It could mean only that China is using the military to stop a flood of immigrants from streaming into China should war break out.  What a horrible place the world is sometimes.


This.  It is not so much that China loves NK but they fear a huge influx of refugees if NK either actually goes to war or if the government fails.

----------


## KingNothing

> My first thought is they are going over there to kill the "kid", who took over for his father... Rape and Pillage the country... steal all the gold.. wealth .. leave disaster and death...     You know... just typical United States stuff.
> 
> I've been reading for days that North Korea is getting ready to attack the U.S.    We all know that is bull$#@! ..    Just business as usual for the United States Mafia Government.

----------


## kathy88

Could someone post the other article about US deploying naval destroyer as well?

----------


## RickyJ

> $#@!s going down. Top of Drudge.


Better to go down than to overflow.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> It could mean only that China is using the military to stop a flood of immigrants from streaming into China should war break out.  What a horrible place the world is sometimes.


No doubt that is one potential use for Chinese troops on the border. Gotta keep the zombies out.




> U.S. officials say China’s main fear for its fraternal communist client regime in North Korea is a collapse of order that leads to large-scale refugee flows into China.

----------


## satchelmcqueen

war #8 now? ive lost count....

----------


## TheTexan

> That was my first thought as well. I doubt China would go to war against the US over North Korea.


They could use something like that to trigger a collapse of the dollar.  China has been positioning for some time now to take reserve currency status.  A military action combined with a major dump of the dollar would be an economic coup d'etat, that Im sure China is just itching to do.  The only thing stopping them I think is Chinas reliance on US trade, which is diminishing with each passing year

----------


## COpatriot

While the North does this $#@! all the time to extort "humanitarian aid" to feed their military while the rest of the country starves, something definitely feels different this time. It sounds like they might actually be serious this time.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Why does China still support North Korea? Do they feel like North Korea is their retarded little brother or something?


Good question. Here's another: why does the US still support South Korea?

I'm no foreign policy expert, but I suspect the answers to these questions might be related ...

----------


## jmdrake

Here's my thought.  North Korea, as sucky as it is, is still a satellite of China.  China is today collecting a lot of other client states on the premise that it is powerful enough economically and militarily to protect them from the big bad U.S.A.  The U.S. is flexing muscle to reassure South Korea.  China is flexing muscle to reassure not just North Korea, but Iran and who knows where else.  With muscles sufficiently flexed, both the U.S. end the exercises without incident.

----------


## thoughtomator

China gives nominal support to NK for four major reasons:

1) Collapse of NK means massive refugee flows that China does not want to deal with.
2) NK is nominally ideologically aligned with China, both being "Communist" in name
3) NK is a great distraction for US/SK/Japanese military forces that would otherwise be trained on/deployed against China.
4) It's much better for China to have a weak NK on their border than a strong, unified, western-aligned Korea.

----------


## MRK

> Here's my thought.  North Korea, as sucky as it is, is still a satellite of China.  China is today collecting a lot of other client states on the premise that it is powerful enough economically and militarily to protect them from the big bad U.S.A.  The U.S. is flexing muscle to reassure South Korea.  China is flexing muscle to reassure not just North Korea, but Iran and who knows where else.  With muscles sufficiently flexed, both the U.S. end the exercises without incident.


/thread

IMO

----------


## JK/SEA

i had chinese food last night.....

----------


## XTreat

If it makes you feel better, I am in the Army and stationed in S. Korea, I know nothing about any of this. No alerts, no standbys, all the civilians and dependants are still here. If it weren't for drudge and his fearmongering I wouldn't know anything about any of this.

----------


## BenIsForRon

> If it makes you feel better, I am in the Army and stationed in S. Korea, I know nothing about any of this. No alerts, no standbys, all the civilians and dependants are still here. If it weren't for drudge and his fearmongering I wouldn't know anything about any of this.


Thanks for the report. Drudge is definitely melodramatic. I don't think NK has any nefarious plans at the moment. They know that they will be wiped out within hours and China isn't going to step in to help them.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

It was a repeat topic all day on CNBC. 

One guest was funny, at the end he went out of his way to say that North Korea is a true existential threat to South Korea, unlike Iran, which is not a real threat to Israel. (His words). Probably the last time he's a guest on any network. But the point is good. In the back room discussions, the the real agenda is probably out: this about Iran, not North Korea.  This guy felt obliged to counter that, which means that it is probably being discussed behind the scenes. Demonize NK, and then use that for justification for action against Iran.

----------


## pcosmar

> war #8 now? ive lost count....


This has been going on since the late 40s.
Ever since the US stuck it's nose where it didn't belong. (again)

----------


## Constitutional Paulicy

> While the North does this $#@! all the time to extort "humanitarian aid" to feed their military while the rest of the country starves, something definitely feels different this time. It sounds like they might actually be serious this time.


Perhaps Kim Jung-Un is George Bush Jr. reincarnate. Attempting to succeed where his father failed.

This is all just a bunch of saber rattling and precautionary measures.  That fat little munchkin needs to get a life and stop being the little whiner that he is. I lived in the South and my brother lives there now. We had this conversation yesterday on Skype and this isn't going anywhere. It's business as usual.

----------


## XTreat

Another point not mentioned is that this is an annual occurrence. Operation Key Resolve has been going on in S. Korea every March for DECADES. Every year we go through this.

----------


## opal

> Help! Can't post link from phone. USA and China mobilizing near NK...


put down the phone and get a PC!


too much help?

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

FYI...
 S. Korea stations: http://wwitv.com/television/112.htm

Japanese stations: http://wwitv.com/television/106.htm

For some reason Japan's English speaking 24/7 NHK TV, access has been denied... anyone else getting the same web message?




> [*Access Denied*  
> You don't have permission to access "http://www3.nhk.or.jp/nhkworld/r/movie/" on this server. Reference #18.450c963f.1364885828.2e1baa6


    

*=* **** Garbage Rag Print

----------


## Barrex

> That was my first thought as well. I doubt China would go to war against the US over North Korea.


Would US go to war because Cuban missile crisis?

----------


## vita3

China supported N Korea first time, I'm certain it will do it again.

Our Foreign Policy was hijacked on 911 & that nothing has changed since.

----------


## KingNothing

> Would US go to war because Cuban missile crisis?



Well, we didn't.

----------


## KingNothing

> Another point not mentioned is that this is an annual occurrence. Operation Key Resolve has been going on in S. Korea every March for DECADES. Every year we go through this.




"but this time it feels different!"

----------


## chudrockz

> "but this time it feels different!"


Sooner or later it is BOUND to BE different. One doesn't have to be a doomsday prepper (I nominally am) or a religious "end times" zealot (I'm definitely not) to see that our foreign policy is turning much of the world into one giant powder keg. Eventually there's going to be a spark, the only question is how bad WW3 will be then.

----------


## Barrex

> Well, we didn't.


Because Russians retreated...Will US retreat?

----------


## NOVALibertarian

> the only question is how bad WW3 will be then.


I know not with what weapons World War III will be fought, but World War IV will be fought with sticks and stones. ― Albert Einstein

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

It's all propaganda by Washington DC and their public relations firms aka American media.

Sensationalism and fear to increase ratings to continue Palov's Bell on the American Sheeple.

State of Fear... Funny last night watching one of Schwarzenegger films, (RUNNING MAN)... how he was setup by .gov and how the media/.gov manipulates the masses through airwaves.

----------


## Athan

> Help! Can't post link from phone. USA and China mobilizing near NK...

----------


## osan

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2013...korean-border/

----------


## RockEnds

> If it makes you feel better, I am in the Army and stationed in S. Korea, I know nothing about any of this. No alerts, no standbys, all the civilians and dependants are still here. If it weren't for drudge and his fearmongering I wouldn't know anything about any of this.


It does, actually.

----------


## KingNothing

> Because Russians retreated...Will US retreat?


That isn't what happened.  We did a better job at gaming the media and world than the Russians did, but we pulled some of our missiles away from their boarder and they reciprocated.  It was gamesmanship.  The trouble with that is, as has been said, a mistake is bound to happen at some point.  The odds of it are microscopic, but the consequences would be catastrophic.

----------


## KingNothing

> Sooner or later it is BOUND to BE different. One doesn't have to be a doomsday prepper (I nominally am) or a religious "end times" zealot (I'm definitely not) to see that our foreign policy is turning much of the world into one giant powder keg. Eventually there's going to be a spark, the only question is how bad WW3 will be then.



It isn't our foreign policy that is doing this.  It's game theory, posturing, and political maneuvering.  This is what humans, particularly those in power, do.  Hell, this particular approach is nothing new -- it's an example of the madman theory, used repeatedly by Cuddly Korean's father, and such other dignitaries as Richard Nixon.

----------


## Barrex

> That isn't what happened.  We did a better job at gaming the media and world than the Russians did, but we pulled some of our missiles away from their boarder and they reciprocated.  It was gamesmanship.  The trouble with that is, as has been said, a mistake is bound to happen at some point.  The odds of it are microscopic, but the consequences would be catastrophic.


That deal was embarrassment for Kruschov.U2 in Russia airspace, betraying Cuba...At one point russian submarine had nuclear torpedo ready to be launched... I wouldnt call that microscopic odds. North Korea is unpredictable and US playing on their borders makes it even worse.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> North Korea is unpredictable and US playing on their borders makes it even worse.


I predict Kim Jong Un is a fat, well fed, pampered man. It would have to be something very serious for him to risk his position, because let's face it, if the CIA really wanted him dead, he'd be dead. Don't believe everything the MSM tells you.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Iran and North Korea war propaganda are closely related.

Iran-North Korea Pact Draws Concern

----------


## Todd

> If it makes you feel better, I am in the Army and stationed in S. Korea, I know nothing about any of this. No alerts, no standbys, all the civilians and dependants are still here. If it weren't for drudge and his fearmongering I wouldn't know anything about any of this.


^ This

The Norks aren't doing anything much different than what they did in the late 90's.  Except now it's getting more attention by the media and other nations are starting to making some noise back.

----------


## mosquitobite

I can't believe people still believe any major US media sources...

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> I can't believe people still believe any major US media sources...


Fear is a powerful drug. There really is a science behind their propaganda. It's been studied and perfected over decades.

----------


## abacabb

You'd think they are trying to build up for a war, but no way we would attack a Chinese ally. Probably an excuse to attack Iran.

----------


## osan

> That was my first thought as well. I doubt China would go to war against the US over North Korea.


They may have to.  Unless we are as retarded as we were in 1950, this round would be decidedly different.  I would strike every military installation north of the 38th.  This can be done surgically and if DC wanted to make a sharper point, a couple of saturation raids a-al-arclight over Pyongyang could be easily arranged.

If we assume this, then NK is going down in $#@!ing flames.  Absolute, utter decimation for their military.  If THAT happens, what will result?  Would SK take over the north, absorbing them as W. Germany did with the east?  If perchance that came to pass, China would not be a happy camper as there is virtually zero doubt that the USA would build several more front-line bases in the north... but to what end?  See the problem there for China?

This is all very unsettling because if that little runt, the better part of which ran down his mama's leg the night he was conceived, carries out his threats the US will in theory be obliged to respond in SK's defense.  I seriously doubt China will sit idly by... unless of course this is all scripted political theater, and it may well be.  But if not, we stand to have a very big cluster copulation on our hands and I see NO WAY we can fight a major two-front/two-hemisphere war.  We barely pulled it of in the 1940s when we were at our industrial apex.  Today with our economy on bottled O2 and a walker, war with NK and China could prove very bad for us.

And God only knows what that low IQ nitwit in the Oval Office might do.  He is certainly no friend of ours so I'd call it anyone's guess at this stage how this would all turn out, but I doubt it would be terribly helpful to anyone.

The only other possibility that I see, and it is thinly remote, is that once the breach is made and $#@! starts flying, what is the likelihood that huge masses of NK troops would drop their arms and run across the border for the sake of a free Big Mac, fries, and a coke?  Sounds crazy, but those poor stupid bastards have been hating it for 60 years and all else aside, they are still human beings and I bet the food shortage thing is not a favorite no matter how used to it one may be.

At any rate, in for a penny, in for a pound.  I say let the artillery shells fly and let us then see how things d/evolve.  Who knows, this may be the scare that Joe Average needs to get him out of the mall and back into reality...  NAH...  never happen.

----------


## Barrex

> I predict Kim Jong Un is a fat, well fed, pampered man. It would have to be something very serious for him to risk his position, because let's face it, if the CIA really wanted him dead, he'd be dead. Don't believe everything the MSM tells you.



I dont believe your MSM. I watch/read/listen a lot of stuff from different countris and languages. Truth is not that hard to find (at least regarding this).

----------


## KingNothing

> They may have to.  Unless we are as retarded as we were in 1950, this round would be decidedly different.  I would strike every military installation north of the 38th.  This can be done surgically and if DC wanted to make a sharper point, a couple of saturation raids a-al-arclight over Pyongyang could be easily arranged.
> 
> If we assume this, then NK is going down in $#@!ing flames.  Absolute, utter decimation for their military.  If THAT happens, what will result?  Would SK take over the north, absorbing them as W. Germany did with the east?  If perchance that came to pass, China would not be a happy camper as there is virtually zero doubt that the USA would build several more front-line bases in the north... but to what end?  See the problem there for China?
> 
> This is all very unsettling because if that little runt, the better part of which ran down his mama's leg the night he was conceived, carries out his threats the US will in theory be obliged to respond in SK's defense.  I seriously doubt China will sit idly by... unless of course this is all scripted political theater, and it may well be.  But if not, we stand to have a very big cluster copulation on our hands and I see NO WAY we can fight a major two-front/two-hemisphere war.  We barely pulled it of in the 1940s when we were at our industrial apex.  Today with our economy on bottled O2 and a walker, war with NK and China could prove very bad for us.
> 
> And God only knows what that low IQ nitwit in the Oval Office might do.  He is certainly no friend of ours so I'd call it anyone's guess at this stage how this would all turn out, but I doubt it would be terribly helpful to anyone.
> 
> The only other possibility that I see, and it is thinly remote, is that once the breach is made and $#@! starts flying, what is the likelihood that huge masses of NK troops would drop their arms and run across the border for the sake of a free Big Mac, fries, and a coke?  Sounds crazy, but those poor stupid bastards have been hating it for 60 years and all else aside, they are still human beings and I bet the food shortage thing is not a favorite no matter how used to it one may be.
> ...


This makes no sense.

China does not care what happens to North Korea.  They owe nothing to the North Koreans.  If we did decide to attack the North, China would only care insofar as they feared it would lead to an attack on their homeland, which it wouldn't.  They'd sit back, scold us, and pay lip-service to our belligerence, but they would do nothing significant.  They couldn't.  Their military is nothing compared to ours, and their economy needs America buying their cheap goods.  If we stopped doing so, their economy would fall apart and the already-absurd number of riots they have every day would mushroom.  With that said, we will not attack the North.  It isn't good economics for us, either.  There's nothing there.  They're poverty-stricken and have no oil.  Why would we want to obliterate and invade a nation of brainwashed poor people?

We protect the South to keep it free for corporatism, and at one time to keep it free from Soviet influence lest it fall like a Domino.  We hold it now to project influence.  To that end, additional bases in the North would add very little.

And what would the North stand to gain from an attack on the South or on the US?  Instant destruction. It would be an unmitigated disaster.  They won't do it.

Nothing is going to happen.  Ignore the fear-mongering pimp, Matt Drudge.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> I dont believe your MSM. I watch/read/listen a lot of stuff from different countris and languages. Truth is not that hard to find (at least regarding this).


What brand of news do you listen to.. Rupert Murdoch's? Propaganda is all around and the variety of reports are all the same or rather, have the same reason for being written and worded the way they are. I find it hard to believe that a man who is eating shark fin soup and drinking expensive cognacs, traveling to basketball games and having sex with whores has any motives to jeopardize that. I know I wouldn't. His rhetoric is for his countrymen. Blame the US so that they don't realize he is a big reason why their living standard is where it is and they don't rise up and kill him. If the CIA seriously wanted him dead, he would be dead.. or there would be a promoted uprising. I haven't heard much of North Korean scientists being assassinated. Why is that? Could it possibly be because of the location of Iran compared to North Korea? North Korea is a joke. Their animation videos are hilarious. And I am supposed to believe this country has EMP technology that can disable the lower 48 states? What did they do, accidently set one off in their own damn country? lmao. It's so blown out of proportion I get tired of addressing it. Given our current glass-making technologies, Kim Jong Un would be wise to tone his rhetoric down just a tad. No one here takes him serious. (except for the uninformed and/or propagandized) Even the MSM war mongerers point out that Kim Jong Un is known for his 'bellicose rhetoric.'

And for the record, I am tired of paying taxes so we can provide Kim Jong Un with free boat expos and aerial acrobatics shows. I didn't want the damn B-2 in the first place, the expensive, useless, piece of $#@!. It was bought and sold around the time I was born. ASonofLiberty asked a very good question in another thread. Do you carry blame for the Ustaše?

----------


## -C-

> Why does China still support North Korea? Do they feel like North Korea is their retarded little brother or something?


Why does Russia still support Syria? Well its for the same reason that China supports NK. Apparently you can't see that the US/British/French are running strategic operations to curb the influence, and interests, of both Russia and China, which are the current targets of the Trans-Atlantic imperial system. Their political leaders and military leaders both know this, and have clearly expressed knowledge of the operations being ran against them in the mainstream.

/duh

----------


## osan

> This.  It is not so much that China loves NK but they fear a huge influx of refugees if NK either actually goes to war or if the government fails.


I am not convinced of this.  China has what, about 1.4 billion people?  Another million or ten would make no difference to them at all. 

This is strictly about the strategic politics of the region.

----------


## Barrex

> What brand of news do you listen to.. Rupert Murdoch's? Propaganda is all around and the variety of reports are all the same or rather, have the same reason for being written and worded the way they are.


Start reading some of german and European newspapers. Then start comparing. You will find objective ones your self. If not you will at least have enough facts to form your own opinion.



> And I am supposed to believe this country has EMP technology that can disable the lower 48 states?


I believe you are talking abou crappy remake of Red Dawn and not real world.



> And for the record, I am tired of paying taxes so we can provide Kim Jong Un with free boat expos and aerial acrobatics shows. I didn't want the damn B-2 in the first place, the expensive, useless, piece of $#@!. It was bought and sold around the time I was born. ASonofLiberty asked a very good question in another thread. Do you carry blame for the Ustaše?


No. I wasnt alive then... but if I was and I was helping them I would have been. Same goes for you. You fund it (war machine, empire) and you reap benefits of it.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> No. I wasnt alive then... but if I was and I was helping them I would have been. Same goes for you. You fund it (war machine, empire) and you reap benefits of it.


I wasn't alive when the petrodollar was established.




> Croatia has contributed troops to the NATO-led mission in Afghanistan


Are you willing to accept blame now? _You_ are a member of NATO and have helped kill the Afghani people.




> As of April 2011 the Croatian military had 120 members stationed in foreign countries as part of United Nations-led international peacekeeping forces, including 95 serving as part of the UNDOF in the Golan Heights.[123] As of 2011 an additional 350 troops serve as part of the NATO-led ISAF force in Afghanistan and another 20 with the KFOR in Kosovo.[124][125]
> 
> Croatia also has a significant military industry sector which exported around US$120 million worth of military equipment and armament in 2010.[126] Croatian-made weapons and vehicles used by CAF include the standard sidearm HS2000 manufactured by HS Produkt and the M-84D battle tank designed by the Đuro Đaković factory. Uniforms and helmets worn by CAF soldiers are also locally produced and successfully marketed to other countries.[126]


_You_ are a puppet for imperialism and you reap the benefits. 


You have no moral superiority over me. Though you can continue preaching from your awfully high horse.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Start reading some of german and European newspapers. Then start comparing. You will find objective ones your self. If not you will at least have enough facts to form your own opinion.


I read a variety of newspapers as is. Common sense that North Korean dictator Kim Jong Un is a comfortable man helps me form the rest of my opinion.




> I believe you are talking abou crappy remake of Red Dawn and not real world.


Lmao worse than even that. See for yourself.






And this country supposedly has an EMP that can disable the lower 48?




Must have worked flawlessly lmao.

----------


## Barrex

LOL At that rocket in that video. It is all wrong and no one believes that. It is too round at the top! it need to be pointy. round is not scary!  Pointy is scary. This will put a smile on the faces of the enemy. They  will think it's a huge robot dildo flying towards them.


Still dont approve or like US provocations.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> LOL At that rocket in that video. It is all wrong and no one believes that. It is too round at the top! it need to be pointy. round is not scary!  Pointy is scary. This will put a smile on the faces of the enemy. They  will think it's a huge robot dildo flying towards them.


Lol is that not the funniest piece of propaganda ever? The animation is so $#@!ty that it cracks me up everytime.




> Still dont approve or like US provocations.


Me neither.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

All to the tune of "We Are the World"... How sweet...

----------


## nbruno322

> Why does China still support North Korea? Do they feel like North Korea is their retarded little brother or something?


Because North Korea acts a buffer state for them.

----------


## Zippyjuan

China on North Korea:
http://www.cnn.com/2013/03/11/opinion/lind-north-korea



> CNN) -- North Korea, China's longtime ally, has vexed Beijing for years with its rocket launches, nuclear tests, kidnapping of Chinese fishermen and other erratic behavior. Yet, Beijing has run interference at the United Nations to temper punishments against Pyongyang, and has even helped Pyongyang circumvent sanctions.
> 
> In the wake of North Korea's third nuclear test in February, its reckless threats to strike the United States, and now -- its decision to scrap the armistice that ended the Korean War -- has China finally had enough?
> 
> Beijing signed on to sanctions that, in the words of Susan Rice, U.S. ambassador to the United Nations, will "bite and bite hard." China's ambassador to the U.N. declared Beijing's commitment to "safeguarding peace and stability on the Korean peninsula."
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer Lind
> ...

----------


## beaven

China being on N. Korea's borders mean possibly two things:
1. Stop refugees from any military action.
2. Invasion force into N. Korea.

Korea is the historical invasion rout into China so China is naturally sensitive to any nation being in Korea. The US may be working on a strategy whereby China invades N. Korea so that other nations don't have to. But they need a good line to sell that action on it. Nobody really wants N. Korea. The place is a mess. But I think everyone can agree that the leadership is a threat to peace and must go. China would certainly prefer to be the troops on the ground over American military.

----------


## KingNothing

China wants to protect its border, and intimidate North Korea in order to maintain peace.  Now that China has something to lose, holding the status-quo is important to them.  As I said before, North Korea has no ally here.  They can try to hold the world hostage for a payday, but they have absolutely no leverage this time.  My suspicion is that we'll agree to lighten the sanctions and give their leader some face-saving scrap that he can play off as a victory to his brain-washed populace in return for toned-down rhetoric.

In a year or three, we'll repeat this charade.

----------


## jllundqu

China is just posting up on its border with NK, not preparing for conflict with the US.

----------


## jllundqu

> In a year or three, we'll repeat this charade.


I suspect it will only be approx 6 months... tops, before we rinse/repeat.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Granted there is a new ruler but in the past, NK has basically been a spoiled child.  They throw a tantrum (usually in winter) and if they promise not to do it again, they are given a lollypop (more aid) if they promise not to do it again.  They are not spanked and sent back to their room.   So why shouldn't they keep acting up?  It works for them.

----------


## 69360

Top of drudge right now AFP is reporting NK army has approval for nuke attack on US.

NK is really backing themselves into a corner. Either they really have the rumored super EMP orbiting up there or ready to launch or not. It's time for them to $#@! or get off the pot already.

----------


## Zippyjuan

They don't have capabilty to strike the US unless they load it on an airplane and fly it over.

----------


## Barrex

> They don't have capabilty to strike the US unless they load it on an airplane and fly it over.



They have submarines and 1000+ aircrafts...

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> They have submarines and 1000+ aircrafts...


And orbital EMPs and unicorns.

----------


## Barrex

> And orbital EMPs and unicorns.


U funny. Facts: They have largest submarine fleet on the world, largest artillery in the world and they do have 1000+ aircrafts. There is also chemical and nuclear weapons.


Speculation: Orbital EMP is not on that list. Unicorns are probably horses with glued pipes on their foreheads.

----------


## A Son of Liberty

> No. I wasnt alive then... but if I was and I was helping them I would have been. Same goes for you. You fund it (war machine, empire) and you reap benefits of it.


What a cop out.  You're Croatian; you reap the benefits of the advantage forged by those who came before you.  They did the dirty work to secure your position in life today.  Who knows how many Serbs and Bosnians would be alive today competing with you if it wasn't for your Ustashi forebears.

Isn't that how it works?  

You were supposed to start a separate thread where you explained your bull$#@! collectivist theories.  You didn't.  You couldn't even answer for yourself in the thread in GP.  

You're not a Croatian.  You're an individual who happened to be born when and where you were.  Someone drew a line around the piece of ground you happened to be born on, slapped a fee on your life and you're supposed to be responsible for the Ustashi?  Of course not.  No more than we "Americans" are responsible for this empire.  Oh, maybe some of "us" are.  But you won't find very many of those types around here.

So, for the third time, take your garbage collectivist ideas and stuff them.

----------


## MelissaWV

> They don't have capabilty to strike the US unless they load it on an airplane and fly it over.


During this discussion on the news, there is a whole lot of discussion about NK going after the US.  What they really mean is that US soldiers in the region, plus Guam, are in some danger.  Perhaps if our soldiers weren't all over the place they would be in less danger?

----------


## MelissaWV

Double post... dammit.

----------


## 69360

> They don't have capabilty to strike the US unless they load it on an airplane and fly it over.


Please, they could walk a nuke over our border if they wanted to.

If they can put a satellite in orbit, like they did, they can hit the continental US.

----------


## The Gold Standard

> U funny. Facts: They have largest submarine fleet on the world, largest artillery in the world and they do have 1000+ aircrafts. There is also chemical and nuclear weapons.


How much fuel do they have for this vast fleet of Khrushchev era hellfire?

----------


## Barrex

I always try to argue the case and not go to personal insults. Well I try. I arbitrarily decided after your "for the third time" to: Who do you think you are to tell me who I am and what I am? So now you are the great decider and judge of "when I am telling the truth and when I am "cop out-ing"? Stuff your wannabe libertarian preacher garbage up your ass. Both of my grandfathers were fighting in WWII and neither of them were in "Ustashi", Nazis, Fascist or Communists. Both of them were in concentration camps. One of them was there more than once. My father, his brothers, my mothers family... You have no idea. (Nazi Germany) payed for its crimes in WWII (money number was put rightly or wrongly).

When Nazis killed Jews in concentration camps they would take their jewelry and watches. That jewelry and those watches were given to German soldiers as reward for their obedience, service and loyalty. Some of them took it and some of them refused it.
Every liter of cheap gasoline your country provides to you for your silence, obedience, loyalty and for you to look the other way you dont pay in dollars. *You personally**** pay in this and *you* pay for this:


 



I said I will create thread about it and I will WHEN I WANT IT AND NOT YOU. I didnt answer there because I felt it was derailing the thread.
By my response you can see that I dont like you. I dont like your methods bullying. I dont like your *ass*umptions. I dont like your demeanor. I dont like...$#@! YOU $#@!. You are number 2 person that is on my ignore list. No I am not upset. You are not that important to me. I simply say what I honestly think and have no need/urge/whatever to change/cop-out/lie to conform...you sad person, pathetic debater and lousy libertarian...you are not interesting enough for me to come up with new insults/remarks about your or whatever you are...

***In beginning of this I wanted to pursue question of how much is individual responsible for actions of their government in general and have theoretical debate about it but when you get pushed...push back.


P.s.

Some things (little things like these in life) are worth a ban.

----------


## Barrex

> How much fuel do they have for this vast fleet of Khrushchev era hellfire?


Before the ban(): I am not arguing who is stronger and how long can N. Korea last. I am just pointing the fact that they do have hardware and military. I dont know why are some people ignoring that.  
 They also have unpredictable idiot in charge that could kill a lot of people if he is cornered before he is taken down.

----------


## 69360

> How much fuel do they have for this vast fleet of Khrushchev era hellfire?


Not much. They run their trucks on wood. Seriously.

But their old tanks will roll over the border and their old artillery will shoot just fine after an emp knocks out SK and our modern weapons.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> During this discussion on the news, there is a whole lot of discussion about NK going after the US.  What they really mean is that US soldiers in the region, plus Guam, are in some danger.  Perhaps if our soldiers weren't all over the place they would be in less danger?


That's a pretty radical position you got there. I'm sure next you are going to say that if we lifted the sanctions and quit flying F-22s near their mainland it might be seen as an act of good faith.

You can't rationalize with these suicidal, freedom hating, Mooos uh, I mean Koreans.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Not much. They run their trucks on wood. Seriously.
> 
> But their old tanks will roll over the border and their old artillery will shoot just fine after an emp knocks out SK and our modern weapons.


With all due respect I am starting to lose patience. I am literally drifting from the position of they can't, to, I wish they $#@!ing would.

Maybe if we vitrified a couple of their key cities (Lmao I mean, Pyongyang) people would shut the $#@! about Korea and move on to the next big bad, suicidal, unwaivering extermist, radical bad guy. But no, I am of the impression that we will be rebuilding that piece of $#@! country once we inevitably bomb it. (cowardly bombs, like DU munitions at that) Probably a company with ties to the ones who estimated they would need a billion dollars give or take to EMP proof us are going to get contracts. (I know that $#@! Dick Cheney and his bretheren are in this scheme somewhere) Let's do it. And finally get to find out who was right, and who was wrong. By this I mean the supposed religious, beating the drums the same to send their neighbors' kids across the world but could never pick up a rifle themselves. It aint gonna be too bad. So long as (and I pray) they hit me directly and I don't catch wind of that fallout noise. 

We've turned into a bunch of pussies I swear to God. He said, she said. When that motherfucker launches a significant attack against us, you pull out that big stick that we shouldn't have been flaunting and taunting people with this whole time and you cold crack his ass so hard he doesn't know what hit him, so to speak. A big $#@!ing joke. For more billions, ah hem, trillions. So the super rich can hoard more minerals and sit comfortably in their palaces awaiting* their* creation of the new monetary system while you and I starve having to 'spend' a mainly worthless piece of $#@! paper. 

Here is the last place I thought war drums would be beaten. Rather war propaganda carelessly thrown around as if the country that looked like it EMPed itself can stand toe to toe with us. The people in South Korea, while I am mainly unread on the entirety of their conflict with North Korea, can defend themselves. *Our soldiers shouldn't be there in the first damn place.* And I am really inclined to believe that should we not have been stationed there, should we not have been sending North Korea these monies, should we not have embargos and sanctions on them, that the countries would have went their natural course and reunited. Kim Jong Un would probably have been on a pike by now if it wasn't for our 'stupid' foreign policy. Stupid is subjective though. For a select few, I am sure it is a calculated and designed foreign policy.

I'm $#@!ing tired.... $#@!. 

/end rant

and 69630 we agree on a lot of stuff. This wasn't all directed towards you and it needed to come off my chest.

----------


## WhistlinDave

Personally I'm not that worried about what either China OR North Korea might do.  I agree neither one probably really wants to go to war with the US.

I'm much more worried about what the leaders of OUR country might want to do.  (And not just because they lack the balls to be the bigger man and back down first.)  Some of them, and the MIC pulling their puppet strings, may see WWIII as an "unavoidable step" along the way to establishing one world government and currency.  You know, I mean for "wacko birds" who believe in that sort of thing...

----------


## kcchiefs6465

And Barrex, I've seen a hell of a lot worse. That 'war porn' is weak. I really don't even know what to say. I kind of thought we came to an impasse a few pages back. (how I don't have a goddamned thing to do with these atrocities and that the same people who own your little  country own mine) _You_ killed Afghanis, remember? Or do I need to dig up some truly outrageous $#@!? 

But yet you still want to blame me for the burned up Pakistanis and blown up kids. Come on man. They were killing Iraqis 40 years before I was born. You don't even want to know about the Guatemalans. (again, decades before my father was a twinkle in his father's eyes) But I suppose sugar cane is cheap... wait? Oil prices doubled in this damn country. The subsidized got subsidized and your country became their whore. I guess _you_ did the 'right thing' though. Not much else Croatia could have done.

----------


## A Son of Liberty

> I always try to argue the case and not go to personal insults. Well I try. I arbitrarily decided after your "for the third time" to: Who do you think you are to tell me who I am and what I am? So now you are the great decider and judge of "when I am telling the truth and when I am "cop out-ing"? Stuff your wannabe libertarian preacher garbage up your ass. Both of my grandfathers were fighting in WWII and neither of them were in "Ustashi", Nazis, Fascist or Communists. Both of them were in concentration camps. One of them was there more than once. My father, his brothers, my mothers family... You have no idea. (Nazi Germany) payed for its crimes in WWII (money number was put rightly or wrongly).


Who am *I* to tell *YOU* who and what you are?  I'm the guy responding to YOU telling US - those of us here at RPF who are obviously doing everything we can to put an end to this empire - who and what we are.  

Do you even understand what a dishonest, contradicting ass you're being??  Suddenly now, because your ancestors weren't Ustashi, you're miraculously absolved of all the sins of those Croatians; but WE, who are standing up against the US government, get no such benefit of the doubt.  Seems awfully convenient that YOU get to differentiate yourself from the heinous things done by other "CROATIANS", but WE, of course, don't deserve that same benefit.  

You're full of $#@!.  




> When Nazis killed Jews in concentration camps they would take their jewelry and watches. That jewelry and those watches were given to German soldiers as reward for their obedience, service and loyalty. Some of them took it and some of them refused it.
> Every liter of cheap gasoline your country provides to you for your silence, obedience, loyalty and for you to look the other way you dont pay in dollars. *You personally**** pay in this and *you* pay for this:


 
Do you think you're making some kind of a point by posting pictures like this at this website?  We're all very familiar with these images.  WE DESPISE THEM.  We post them on social media, we print them out and show them to family and friends in an effort to open their eyes, not just here in some bull$#@! effort to wiggle out of an completely failed argument like you are right now.

WE DO NOT "PAY" FOR THIS.  WE ARE ROBBED.  THE THIEF DOES THIS WITH WHAT HE STOLE FROM US.

If I had the time right now, I'd go look up how much US debt the government of Croatia holds.  I'm sure there is some.  Also, I wonder how much foreign aid the government of Croatia receives from the US.  So according to your flawed, elementary logic, you're guilty to some degree for what you hold us responsible.  





> I said I will create thread about it and I will WHEN I WANT IT AND NOT YOU. I didnt answer there because I felt it was derailing the thread.
> By my response you can see that I dont like you. I dont like your methods bullying. I dont like your *ass*umptions. I dont like your demeanor. I dont like...$#@! YOU $#@!. You are number 2 person that is on my ignore list. No I am not upset. You are not that important to me. I simply say what I honestly think and have no need/urge/whatever to change/cop-out/lie to conform...you sad person, pathetic debater and lousy libertarian...you are not interesting enough for me to come up with new insults/remarks about your or whatever you are...
> 
> ***In beginning of this I wanted to pursue question of how much is individual responsible for actions of their government in general and have theoretical debate about it but when you get pushed...push back.
> 
> 
> P.s.
> 
> Some things (little things like these in life) are worth a ban.



Oh, I don't blame you for not starting the thread.  I don't blame you for having me on your ignore list.  You seem like the type of person who doesn't like to have his bull$#@! premises challenged, so I'm sure it's a lot more comfortable for you to ignore me taking apart your garbage than it would be to actually admit you're not only wrong, but that your premise is extremely insulting.  You don't have to admit it - it's apparent in the way you brought up what your grandfather did in WWII (as tho', according to your "logic", that would absolve HIM, and by extension of course, YOU, of anything).  Who cares if you get all huffy and insulted when your exact garbage premise is thrown right back in your face.



*UH OH!  LOOKY WHAT I FOUND AT THE US DEPT OF STATE WEBSITE!*




> *The U.S. Department of Defense has a robust military-to-military relationship with Croatia. The U.S. provides military assistance to Croatia in the form of training, equipment, equipment loans, and education in U.S. military schools. Croatia also has a state partnership with the Minnesota National Guard* .



*FEEL FREE TO HOLD YOURSELF RESPONSIBLE, TOO, BARREX.  

NO ONE ESCAPES THE LONG, SLITHERING REACH OF THE US EMPIRE.  NO ONE. * 

How dare you come in here and start telling us what WE are responsible for??  

It doesn't mean that we don't feel desparately awful for what is being done with what they take from us.  It doesn't mean we don't HATE with all of our capacity those who do it.  I doesn't even mean we don't feel a sense of guilt... But I'll be DAMNED if I'll let you come in here and BLAME us for it.  To hell with you.

----------


## XTreat

Meanwhile here in South Korea I am going to go out tonight and get drunk like everyone else here in Korea who have no idea any of this is even going on.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Meanwhile here in South Korea I am going to go out tonight and get drunk like everyone else here in Korea who have no idea any of this is even going on.


You might be able to see a free air show depending on where you're at. We paid enough damn money for the bull$#@! that I'd hope someone can enjoy it.

----------


## A Son of Liberty

For the record, if anyone is wondering how this "debate" between me and the dishonest Barrex started:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post4952011

Follow the thread from that point, and this one from a page or two back and you will see plainly how he made an argument he couldn't sustain... and he apparently knows it.

...Since he's such a coward to not step up to the plate, and all.

----------


## american.swan

North Korea has been demanding a peace treaty for years and years. US refuses. 

I am not sure, but i thought the US forces here were supposed to die in the first wave so the US could claim some mythical moral ground in wiping North Korea off the map. 

I am sure China will assist North Korea to keep the US away from its border.

----------


## green73

*North Korea to 'launch missile TOMORROW' after warning foreigners to evacuate South*

----------


## bolil

China is modernizing railroads leading into and from north korea?  Yet they are afraid of refugees.  Got it.  Makes sense.

----------


## Zippyjuan

The train is for trade mostly.   Having a train connecting countries does not mean that a flood of refugees from the other country would be desirable. The train service between China and North Korea has also been shut down during the latest round of posturing. Article from two days ago. 

http://www.ibtimes.com/north-korea-c...nceled-1182223




> Local tour groups in Dandong, an important border city that links China with North Korea, have canceled all trips to Pyongyang amid growing nuclear threats.
> 
> Explore North Korea, which caters mostly to Chinese tourists, posted a message on its Facebook page late Tuesday stating: “Because the situation in North Korea. All the tour will be canceled since now [sic].”

----------


## 69360

DIA now confirms what everyone already knew. NK can put a nuclear warhead on a missile.

http://news.yahoo.com/pentagon-nkore...-politics.html

----------


## Todd

> If it makes you feel better, I am in the Army and stationed in S. Korea, I know nothing about any of this. No alerts, no standbys, all the civilians and dependants are still here. If it weren't for drudge and his fearmongering I wouldn't know anything about any of this.


most important post in the thread.  Any updates?

What are most S.Korean's saying.  I doubt they are too worried.

----------


## V3n

It was nice of North Korea not to do anything while we were dealing with Boston.  

I guess now that that is slowing down, we'll be talking about this again.

Anyone notice the media put us all in panic mode - then stopped talking about NK completely for a few weeks - kind of makes me think they knew nothing was going to happen with NK the whole time!

----------


## bolil

Seems to me like China is getting ready to gain some territory.  If China invaded N Korea, who would contest them besides the North Koreans?  If they, the NK masses, are even half as conditioned to  as we are told all the Chinese would need to do to gain control is kill the leadership.

Amiright?

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> Seems to me like China is getting ready to gain some territory.  If China invaded N Korea, who would contest them besides the North Koreans?  If they, the NK masses, are even half as conditioned to  as we are told all the Chinese would need to do to gain control is kill the leadership.
> 
> Amiright?


Meanwhile in looneytoonsland, Israel bombed Syria, and we all know that "We must defend Israel at any cost to our nation" /sarc

----------


## Carson

A while back I heard there were only seven nations on the world left without being part of the global controlled network of central banks. The list had Iraq, Afghanistan, and Libya on it then. Now I think it is down to Iran, North Korea, Sudan, and Cuba.

----------


## SkepticalMetal

I'm sorry but this back-and-forth schlock between NK and the U.S. has been going on for years, and EVERY SINGLE TIME people get wound up about it, thinking that it's going to start up again. I seriously doubt it's going to be like the Cylon attack on the Twelve Colonies. Sometimes I think it's just the media doing a "control exercise" to test how they can control the fear of the viewers.

----------


## bolil

I will try again.  The entire drama has been to quell, preemptively, objections to the coming Chinese absorption of NK.  We were never going to get involved there, the entire $#@!ing play was to put on inculcate a positive sentiment towards the coming Chinese take over.  Not that I could give a $#@!, cause these colons are clear as regards Korea... but that is what it is. 

Consider it called, and you heard it here (intended) first.

----------

